# 27'' on a brute?



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

Thinking of putting a set of 27'' mudlites on my 2012 Brute Force 750.. Will these work well and will it lose alot of topend power? I ride mostly in the trails and dont go deep at all... BTW, How deep can you take a stock brute without problems?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those will be fine. Won't even have to change clutching. Best bet for depth is dont go over floor boards other may say different but, they are the ones rebuilding motors.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

What's stock??? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Those will be fine. Won't even have to change clutching. Best bet for depth is dont go over floor boards other may say different but, they are the ones rebuilding motors.


 
cool.. thanks for all the info...I dont plan to go in the water much... Im just thinking of the west va trips with my buddies and family... since I have a payment on this atv, I want it to last...lol... thanks again..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I hear ya. I thought the same thing. Lol

Bought new in march of 07. 2 weeks later it had 26x12 MST's on itp's and snorks and an lrd exhaust. Then a few weeks later a 2" lift. Then in July 29x12 laws on new itp's. Haha...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah you are realy probably safe to the top of the tires but that's getting close. If I had a new 12, I think I would play it safe though like P425 says...lol


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

haha..too funny


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

So I wont have to change the springs with Mudlite XLs?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

If your only gping to a 27" tire your stock clutching will be fine.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

you should easily hit 62-67 mph


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm new on here but does anyone know about the clutching on stock 2012 bf 750 for 27 kenda exacutioners? I have them on now but scared ima burn a belt or my clutches. It pulls the tires easily and they grip awesome just I'm paying notes and don't want to tear it up. I just want to know what you guys think


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i ran stock clutching on mine for 3yrs pulling 29.5 laws went thru a few belts, but no serious damage


----------



## DoubleRT (Mar 22, 2010)

asheborogn said:


> Thinking of putting a set of 27'' mudlites on my 2012 Brute Force 750.. Will these work well and will it lose alot of topend power? I ride mostly in the trails and dont go deep at all... BTW, How deep can you take a stock brute without problems?


 

Your from asheboro, NC ? I'm from Denton near you, and also go to West Virginia trips. You really should put some snorkles on your bike for just in case. I've been through alot of creeks and rivers up there, you would have lots of fun riding through the water, just get the snorks.


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

i have the 27x12x12 executioners on rear and 27x10x12 on the front of my KQ...i had no problems before i put my clutch kit in for my 29.5 im getting...you should be just fine having those on your brute without a clutch kit


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

You should be fine. i had 29.5's on mine most the time and never burnt a belt


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have an 09 bf 750 with 29.5 swamplights and for the first year i had stock clutching and mine pulled just fine. top speed was 65-70 mph. didnt slack off on her either, i go deep all the time and never busted a belt. same tires and some clutch springs and my top end is 45 mph but it pulls twice as hard. (maroon primary red secondary)


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

65-70 stock clutching 29.5's? Brave you are.


----------

